# Comptoir Sud New Scent



## Ernie (Apr 12, 2007)

April 15, Comptoir Sud is releasing a new scent: Caramel Sun, check it out.

http://www.comptoirsudpacifique.us/caramelsun.html

I love all their vanilla"s.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 20, 2007)

This smells really good, kind of caramelly/coconutty. (if that helps!)


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 21, 2007)

Ooo this sounds lovely! Vanille Abricot is my signature scent and I'm actually running low on it. I don't think I could replace it but this sounds like something else I'll be needing to save my pennies for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 22, 2007)

I also like the vanille/banane, I've been using that lately. I sometimes mix vanille passion with matin calin (warm caramel milk).


----------



## Spatzchen (May 4, 2007)

I love CSP Vanille-Citrus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It soooo delicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's the best scent for the first spring days... 
And I have Amour de Cacao, but unfortunately can't wear it for a long time. Its too stuffy for me =(


----------



## Ernie (May 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spätzchen* 

 
_I love CSP Vanille-Citrus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It soooo delicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's the best scent for the first spring days... 
And I have Amour de Cacao, but unfortunately can't wear it for a long time. Its too stuffy for me =(_

 
I have the same problem with Amour de Cacao, sometimes I just use a little and add Vanille Passion.


----------



## Spatzchen (May 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_I have the same problem with Amour de Cacao, sometimes I just use a little and add Vanille Passion._

 
One day I used Chanel selftanner on my face (it smells like chocolate) , put Amour de Cacao on and finally ate some chocolate. It was really hardcore


----------



## Spatzchen (May 5, 2007)

And I have a sample of CSP Vanilla-Pitaha. I like the scent. It is quite soft, has a nice vanilla note, but not so sugary like other CSP-Vanillas. It is a little bit sour. And this acerbity makes the vanilla note more attractive.
But I don't think, I could wear it for a long time. This scent is not for me...


----------



## Ernie (May 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spätzchen* 

 
_One day I used Chanel selftanner on my face (it smells like chocolate) , put Amour de Cacao on and finally ate some chocolate. It was really hardcore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hardcore chocolate fest, not bad!


----------



## Ernie (May 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spätzchen* 

 
_And I have a sample of CSP Vanilla-Pitaha. I like the scent. It is quite soft, has a nice vanilla note, but not so sugary like other CSP-Vanillas. It is a little bit sour. And this acerbity makes the vanilla note more attractive.
But I don't think, I could wear it for a long time. This scent is not for me..._

 
I don't have that one, it's not me. Do try the vanille/banana on, I was quite surprised at how good it smelled. Also my friend has the vanille/pineapple which is interesting.(only at Sephora)


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 6, 2007)

Ugh, the new Caramel Sun fragrance smells like a candy factory gone rancid, none of us at work were impressed with it, except for my manager.  She called it a "coconutty dream..." another artist and I have come to refer to it as a "coconutty nightmare" lol

if you like a sweet gourmet scent, this would be fine for you, but not for me unfortunately =(


----------

